# Has anybody been able to keep and breed pill millipedes?



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 17, 2018)

Holy cow these things are epic. I’ve heard of pill millipedes but never seen a video. I would really like to get a few of these, but only if I would be able to keep them alive. I have heard that they are all wild caught and they die within a few months (because no one can figure out how to feed them). Any insight?


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 17, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> Holy cow these things are epic. I’ve heard of pill millipedes but never seen a video. I would really like to get a few of these, but only if I would be able to keep them alive. I have heard that they are all wild caught and they die within a few months (because no one can figure out how to feed them). Any insight?


Despite the video title, they are called pill millipedes, and are more closely related to millipedes than isopods.


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 17, 2018)

Everything you've said is true. It's thought the giant ones have gut microbes to help them break down wood, and that it's hard for them to re-acquire the microbes in captivity. I did hear of one person who kept one alive for two years, but that was the exception, and they're thought to live decades in the wild. Most animals just haven't been figured out, and this is one of them.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 17, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Everything you've said is true. It's thought the giant ones have gut microbes to help them break down wood, and that it's hard for them to re-acquire the microbes in captivity. I did hear of one person who kept one alive for two years, but that was the exception, and they're thought to live decades in the wild. Most animals just haven't been figured out, and this is one of them.


That’s a shame, as they are incredible creatures. As cool as they are, I do not wish to keep an animal doomed to death after a matter of months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 18, 2018)

I will say, though, that the other suborder of pill millipedes, though it consists of smaller species, is both charming and easier to keep. They don't have the charisma of larger pill millipedes, but they are cute.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 18, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> I will say, though, that the other suborder of pill millipedes, though it consists of smaller species, is both charming and easier to keep. They don't have the charisma of larger pill millipedes, but they are cute.


How big do they get?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 18, 2018)

A few small European species in the genus _Glomeris_ and a couple diminutive US natives have been cultured successfully, they have the same requirements as most other millipedes, a substrate of rotten wood and dead leaves, supplemented with dog food, fruits and veggies, etc. I think most of them are about the size of a large _Armadillidium vulgare_ when full grown.

None of the large African or Madagascan species have been consistently bred in captivity, and most species can't even kept alive for long, probably due in part to a specialized diet, and the poor conditions they are shipped in, (they often arrive half dead).

Not sure about the various Asian species, I've heard mixed reviews when it comes to breeding them, and they don't seem to be too commonly imported.


----------



## Myrmeleon (Jan 18, 2018)

Are there any research papers? Observations from collectors?

https://www.researchgate.net/profil...Madagascar/links/02e7e529700be557ba000000.pdf

link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40003-013-0075-5

https://www.ajol.info/index.php/mcd/article/view/63137

http://www.jstor.org/stable/24091952

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11676-013-0385-2

http://www.jstor.org/stable/24092479

http://ijat-aatsea.com/pdf/v9_n1_13_January/6_IJAT-2013_9(1)_C.N. Ambarish_11-8-2012 (1)_Biotechnology.pdf

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13199-014-0306-y

http://www.lepcey.butterfliesandmoths.net/Vol_III_01/Vol_III_01_pdf/Vol_III_01_P_002_Moulting Behaviour of Giant Pill-Millipedes .pdf

http://search.proquest.com/openview...10187d645b7/1?pq-origsite=gscholar&cbl=726337

http://ijs.microbiologyresearch.org/content/journal/ijsem/10.1099/ijs.0.026401-0

https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/asjaa/54/1/54_1_5/_article/-char/ja/

https://www.researchgate.net/profil...Tamil_Nadu/links/54b3c28d0cf28ebe92e32679.pdf

https://journals.co.za/content/nmsa_ai/44/1/EJC84494

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrmeleon (Jan 18, 2018)

Lots of these are on Indian species kept in labs and different relationships with fungi and bacteria, as well as compost. Sorry for dumping all these articles, don't know if they are the species you are looking at.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 18, 2018)

Myrmeleon said:


> Are there any research papers? Observations from collectors?
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/profil...Madagascar/links/02e7e529700be557ba000000.pdf
> 
> ...


Sweet, thanks for compiling that list! I’ll make sure to check em out when I’ve got some free time


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 19, 2018)

@benjaminfrogs has had some pill millipedes that he is selling from Asia that he's had for over a month now, and they seem to be doing O.K. I would suggest contacting him if you're interested in buying some. 
The only large pill millipedes that I have heard being successfully cultured are Arthrosphaera brandti cf., the Tanzanian Pill Millipede, and you can't get those in the U.S right now.

Anyway, I hope that helps,

Arthroverts

P.S.
If you find any other species for sale, let me know!

Thanks


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 20, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> Despite the video title, they are called pill millipedes, and are more closely related to millipedes than isopods.


Why the dislike? Lol, was I wrong there?


----------



## Myrmeleon (Jan 20, 2018)

Oops that was me. A lot of times when I'm browsing on my phone I accidentally click things without realizing it. Sorry about that


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 20, 2018)

Myrmeleon said:


> Oops that was me. A lot of times when I'm browsing on my phone I accidentally click things without realizing it. Sorry about that


It’s all good, I always browse on my phone, I’ve done that many time before


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 20, 2018)

gotta feed em more than dead leaves.  they need hardwood in the proper stage of decomposition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mpaul213 (Jan 21, 2018)

Smokehound714 said:


> gotta feed em more than dead leaves.  they need hardwood in the proper stage of decomposition.


How does one go about getting dead wood in the proper state of decomposition?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 21, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> How does one go about getting dead wood in the proper state of decomposition?


Go out and find some fallen hardwood trees in decay, or buy it from people online. If you live in a arid area, (like me), then the latter is likely your only option. Places like BIC have good substrate options available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mpaul213 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hisserdude said:


> Go out and find some fallen hardwood trees in decay, or buy it from people online. If you live in a arid area, (like me), then the latter is likely your only option. Places like BIC have good substrate options available.


Thanks, I am familiar with his millipede substrate. I guess i need to get some headed my way.


----------



## benjaminfrogs (Jan 22, 2018)

Mine are doing good not sure about long term prospects but so far so good.  The deaths ive had so far ive contributed to shipping related issues.  These guys dont ship well because they spook easy.  Once they sense vibrations they just pop into a ball super quick


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 22, 2018)

benjaminfrogs said:


> Mine are doing good not sure about long term prospects but so far so good.  The deaths ive had so far ive contributed to shipping related issues.  These guys dont ship well because they spook easy.  Once they sense vibrations they just pop into a ball super quick


How long have you had them? Most die from starvation, which is hard to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## benjaminfrogs (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes  sir.  The only thing I am  going  off of is  frass that  I currently see  on my enclosure.  I hope that the issues  stated at the top will not  happen to me. I hope that  my  system  will work for them.  Either way its worth a shot


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 22, 2018)

benjaminfrogs said:


> Yes  sir.  The only thing I am  going  off of is  frass that  I currently see  on my enclosure.  I hope that the issues  stated at the top will not  happen to me. I hope that  my  system  will work for them.  Either way its worth a shot


What species do you own?


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 22, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> What species do you own?


And please do keep us updated, we are rooting for your pill millipedes (and you of course). It would be awesome if you can figure out why everyone else’s keep dying.


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 23, 2018)

benjaminfrogs said:


> Yes  sir.  The only thing I am  going  off of is  frass that  I currently see  on my enclosure.  I hope that the issues  stated at the top will not  happen to me. I hope that  my  system  will work for them.  Either way its worth a shot


That's a good sign. It's not definitive, mind you--they are known to eat wood without being able to digest it, and it passes through the digestive track essentially unchanged. But it does mean they like what you're offering them, and you might be able to tell if they've been digesting the wood or not. What is your set-up? Also, what species do you have?


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 23, 2018)

This thread, by the way, might be helpful.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/madagascar-giant-pill-millipede.81136/

The main suggestion I found interesting was that gut microorganisms might be killed off by high temperatures, so a constant low temperature is required at all times, including during shipping (this because most die-offs happened at high temperatures). However, I personally doubt this, because millipedes should be able to go a fairly long time without food, so high temperatures would be unlikely to cause an immediate die off.

Here is another thread that might be useful:

http://www.roachforum.com/index.php?/topic/2105-pill-millipedes-in-captivity/&page=2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 24, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> What species do you own?


It is unidentified as of now but Castanotherium is most likely based on his pictures. I'm hoping that these become the first species that breeds and grows in captivity, and it seems like there is a lot of potential with this group of animals.

Basically what has been said before is true: giant pills are always doomed to starve though they often eat and molt in captivity. A. brandtii has been bred in Germany in only one instance where the animals were kept in a custom-made cooler but a sudden nematode increase killed off all of the hatchlings and adults.
Glomerida are much easier to breed, but still trickier than most long-bodied Juliform millipedes and isopods. Rhopalomeris is the most colorful in the hobby but not available in the US. Glomeris is very uncommon in the US but I think they can be sourced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ajohnson5263 (Jan 26, 2018)

Im a freshman college student studying biology and biochemistry. today we briefly touched on how termites use microorganisms to break down cellulose. While this wasn't news to me, apparently, some species have protozoan inside their gut, which in turn have a species of bacteria inside them also. So three in one. Not sure if this relates to the Pill millipedes, but it might not be the gut microorganisms that aren't functioning properly, but the microorganisms inside them. Just an idea though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 26, 2018)

Ajohnson5263 said:


> Im a freshman college student studying biology and biochemistry. today we briefly touched on how termites use microorganisms to break down cellulose. While this wasn't news to me, apparently, some species have protozoan inside their gut, which in turn have a species of bacteria inside them also. So three in one. Not sure if this relates to the Pill millipedes, but it might not be the gut microorganisms that aren't functioning properly, but the microorganisms inside them. Just an idea though.


That's very interesting (I would not have guessed!), but from a husbandry perspective I doubt it makes a difference. You have to keep all the symbionts present and happy, regardless of whether they reside in the gut or inside a gut microorganism.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 26, 2018)

Ajohnson5263 said:


> Im a freshman college student studying biology and biochemistry. today we briefly touched on how termites use microorganisms to break down cellulose. While this wasn't news to me, apparently, some species have protozoan inside their gut, which in turn have a species of bacteria inside them also. So three in one. Not sure if this relates to the Pill millipedes, but it might not be the gut microorganisms that aren't functioning properly, but the microorganisms inside them. Just an idea though.


Very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mpaul213 (Jan 27, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> It is unidentified as of now but Castanotherium is most likely based on his pictures. I'm hoping that these become the first species that breeds and grows in captivity, and it seems like there is a lot of potential with this group of animals.
> 
> Basically what has been said before is true: giant pills are always doomed to starve though they often eat and molt in captivity. A. brandtii has been bred in Germany in only one instance where the animals were kept in a custom-made cooler but a sudden nematode increase killed off all of the hatchlings and adults.
> Glomerida are much easier to breed, but still trickier than most long-bodied Juliform millipedes and isopods. Rhopalomeris is the most colorful in the hobby but not available in the US. Glomeris is very uncommon in the US but I think they can be sourced.


Does anyone have care tips for Rhopalomeris? I will have a colony in March, and have been doing my best to find out as much as possible.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 28, 2018)

Mpaul213 said:


> Does anyone have care tips for Rhopalomeris? I will have a colony in March, and have been doing my best to find out as much as possible.


These links are to the German millipede forums. You will have to translate them unless you speak German but google translate does a pretty fair job.
http://forum.diplopoda.de/wbb/index.php/Thread/6599-Kugeltausendfüßer-Pill-Millipeden-Thailand/
http://forum.diplopoda.de/wbb/index.php/Thread/6640-Rhopalomeris-carnifex/?pageNo=1
From what I could understand they don't need deep susbtrate, only about 3-4", and should be provided with white rotten wood, dead leaves, and live or dead moss as food. I'm not sure if their diets consist mostly of leaves or of wood so offer large amounts of both. I assume the usual millipede treats like dog food, cucumbers, fruit etc. can be offered occasionally but not too often as Rhopalomeris are very small and cannot eat all of the food before mites and pests appear.
Apparently they like high humidity and moist substrate - adding moss which is misted often may help keep the ground nicely wet. The substrate and edible decorations of the breeders in Germany do not look too complex and most of them had Rhopalomeris pillipedelings within a surprisingly short while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AISP Insects (Jan 28, 2018)

About the native pill millipedes, they are probably rarely observed. Nonetheless, the ones found in the US might be in the genus _Onomeris, _and are found in the southeastern US, including the entirety of Alabama, if you want to go look for them. You can see the reference here.

I'd like to find some myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mpaul213 (Jan 29, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> These links are to the German millipede forums. You will have to translate them unless you speak German but google translate does a pretty fair job.
> http://forum.diplopoda.de/wbb/index.php/Thread/6599-Kugeltausendfüßer-Pill-Millipeden-Thailand/
> http://forum.diplopoda.de/wbb/index.php/Thread/6640-Rhopalomeris-carnifex/?pageNo=1
> From what I could understand they don't need deep susbtrate, only about 3-4", and should be provided with white rotten wood, dead leaves, and live or dead moss as food. I'm not sure if their diets consist mostly of leaves or of wood so offer large amounts of both. I assume the usual millipede treats like dog food, cucumbers, fruit etc. can be offered occasionally but not too often as Rhopalomeris are very small and cannot eat all of the food before mites and pests appear.
> Apparently they like high humidity and moist substrate - adding moss which is misted often may help keep the ground nicely wet. The substrate and edible decorations of the breeders in Germany do not look too complex and most of them had Rhopalomeris pillipedelings within a surprisingly short while.


Thanks a bunch, I has actually stumbled upon a thread in the same forum and had been reading it via google. This one some helpful pics that are much needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucanus95 (Jan 29, 2018)

AISP Insects said:


> About the native pill millipedes, they are probably rarely observed. Nonetheless, the ones found in the US might be in the genus _Onomeris, _and are found in the southeastern US, including the entirety of Alabama, if you want to go look for them. You can see the reference here.
> 
> I'd like to find some myself.


Ooh...I wasn't expecting someone to link my pics here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

